# [Risolto] Apache 2.2.6 e php-5.2.4: php non interpretato

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho appena finito un mega aggiornamento e mi trovo con le versioni di apache e php in oggetto.

In particolare la versione di php è la 5.2.4_pre200708051230-r2.

Il problema è che il codice php non viene interpretato. C'è qualche problema di compatibilità con queste due versioni?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Nessuna incompatibilità ... hai controllato che non ti siano stati sostituiti i file di configurazione?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ehm.. qualche aggiornamento dovrebbe esser stato fatto da dispatch-conf. Mi risulta che siano stati aggiornati diversi files riguardanti php. Ma non ricordo di aver mai abilitato qualcosa in quei files per far funzionare php.. nel frattempo sto provando una versione precedente di php, per vedere se cambia qualcosa.

EDIT: appena finito il downgrade alla 5.2.2-r1 di php. Ora funziona! 

Ma allora è buggata l'ultima versione disponibile.

----------

## .:chrome:.

non mi risulta. la uso su un paio di macchine senza problemi, e non ho visto bugreport in tal proposito

----------

## fbcyborg

Non so che dirvi.. a me  quella versione da problemi.

----------

## noice

non risulta neanche a me su amd64..ho le stesse versioni e funziona benissimo..

prova con questa stringa in /etc/conf.d/apache2

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC -D USERDIR -D PHP5"
```

l'opzione USERDIR la puoi evitare se non usi public_html

----------

## fbcyborg

 *noice wrote:*   

> non risulta neanche a me su amd64..ho le stesse versioni e funziona benissimo..
> 
> prova con questa stringa in /etc/conf.d/apache2
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Questa riga è già presente in quel file... manca giusto -D USERDIR, ma tanto come dici tu.. se non uso public_html ...

Quindi anche con quella riga il problema si presentava.

----------

## MajinJoko

devi ricompilare php.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ora pare funzionare... anche dopo aver ricompilato l'ultima versione.

Chissà che diavolo era!!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Chissà che diavolo era!!!!  

 

ad ogni cambio di major release di Apache devi ricompilare anche tutti i suoi moduli. php ne è un esempio  :Wink: 

/EDIT: e l'ebuild di apache te lo riporta tramite i messaggi di elog

----------

